# aggresive beardie



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

hi i brought a 5 month old beardie just over a week ago and hes been fine.i decided to buy a female from the same place and same age at the weekend she was ok for the first day now she charges across the viv and bites!i got her out but she still bites me will she calm down?CAN ANY ONE HELP PLEASE.cheers


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

pjk said:


> hi i brought a 5 month old beardie just over a week ago and hes been fine.i decided to buy a female from the same place and same age at the weekend she was ok for the first day now she charges across the viv and bites!i got her out but she still bites me will she calm down?CAN ANY ONE HELP PLEASE.cheers


i hope you have not got them together....


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

yes is this the problem?they seem to get on ok


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Far too young to keep toguther. Early breeding can result in female dying. Hes probably trying to mate and shes stressed thus the agressiveness.

Id separate them right away before you wake up to a massacre.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

pjk said:


> yes is this the problem?they seem to get on ok


yes it will be a big problem, did the pet shop say it was ok?
i have to go out soon, but lots of people will tell you why before im back

mating/fighting/stress/doninance etc etc

how bigs your viv, hows it set up etc etc?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Justtds said:


> Far too young to keep toguther. Early breeding can result in female dying. Hes probably trying to mate and shes stressed thus the agressiveness.
> 
> Id separate them right away before you wake up to a massacre.


yup....


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

yes they said it would be ok they were in the same viv at the shop ive got a 4x18x18 with dimming therm ceramic heater uv lamp


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

also if no fighting etc, the stress etc will mean one eats well and the other ones doesnt....


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

pjk said:


> yes they said it would be ok they were in the same viv at the shop ive got a 4x18x18 with dimming therm ceramic heater uv lamp


the shop was lying, just wanting another sale...


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

both seem to be eating ok


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

as soon as the male want to breed he will hound the female, and way tooooooo young.


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

pjk said:


> yes they said it would be ok they were in the same viv at the shop ive got a 4x18x18 with dimming therm ceramic heater uv lamp


Another fine example of incomptetent care and bad information from people who should know better.:bash:

Personally i think you should of read more about beardies before buying instead of just believing what a pet shop tells you. You wouldnt be in this position now. You got to remenber there a few shops around that trully love the hobby, most are just in it for the cash and couldnt care less if the advice they give is correct or not.

Please give more ingo on your setup. Size of viv, heating used, temperatures, substrate, feeding. Im sure we can help you out but you do need to separate the beardies asap.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Justtds said:


> Another fine example of incomptetent care and bad information from people who should know better.:bash:
> 
> Personally i think you should of read more about beardies before buying instead of just believing what a pet shop tells you. You wouldnt be in this position now. You got to remenber there a few shops around that trully love the hobby, most are just in it for the cash and couldnt care less if the advice they give is correct or not.
> 
> Please give more ingo on your setup. Size of viv, heating used, temperatures, substrate, feeding. Im sure we can help you out but you do need to separate the beardies asap.


yes as you say....


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Also please tell me you are using a thermostat on that viv? And no corn granules!

*starts praying*


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

dimming thermstat aspen bedding


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

I would recomend using newspaper, easy to clean and cheap to use. 

What about the temperatures? Feeding? UV? Lighting?


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

pjk said:


> both seem to be eating ok


How much are they eating? What are they eating? How many times per day are they eating?

As stated, why did you not read up on them before purchasing? You clearly have access to the internet. So what's your excuse? :bash:

Do you care about your pets at all? If so you'll reply. If not, we have our answer.


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

temps 85 cold end 110 hot cooling to 75 at night uv lighting feeding greens crickets\locusts some meal worms light on for 12 hours i read pet owners guide to the bearded dragon by aiden raftery i have been succecfully keeping royals for 20 years so do know about the heating/viv


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Surprises me then that you didnt understand the risks of keeping male and female beardies toguther before they reach maturity.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

pjk said:


> temps 85 cold end 110 hot cooling to 75 at night uv lighting feeding greens crickets\locusts some meal worms light on for 12 hours i read pet owners guide to the bearded dragon by aiden raftery i have been succecfully keeping royals for 20 years so do know about the heating/viv


I take it he has a spot lamp in their for basking? Or do you just have the ceramic and UV lamp? What make is the UV lamp? He should be able to get within 6 - 8 inches of the UV. : victory:

I'd take the other Beardie back to the store and give them a real tongue lashing. Your viv is the smallest you could keep one adult Beardie in too, never mind another one.


----------



## pjk (Feb 7, 2009)

The uv lamp is an exo terra and yes they can get to within 6 inches of the uv lamp. I don;t have a seperate light for them to bask under just the uv and ceramic heater. They do seem to be basking inder the ceramic heater. I apperciate help but I don't appreciate the rudeness of some. I read up about them on the internet and brought a book the book states that they are social animals and it is preferable to keep a minimum of two, which is the reason we brought the second one. I don't skimp on the care of my reptiles.


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Well its unfortunate if the book didint cover the fact that its dangerous to keep young beardies of oposing sexes toguether due to early breeding and other problems associated. It may have saved you all this hassle and certainly like i said its an equal shame that the pet shop gave you such bad advice.

Are you in a position to get another set of kit for the female so they are housed separatly? If not then i can only say to take one of them back for a refund. 

Really dont know what else to suggest. I hope you find a suitable outcome to this that is ok for you and results in happy settled beardies too.

I would also add some lighting in there, clear white light as this helps them regulate day and night and also UV alone can be dodgy for the eyes. Ive no experience in ceramic heaters so not sure how best to do it im afraid.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Why can't people try and be a little more gentle. It is obvious to me that this person has read up and thought about the situation.. Comes on here to ask for help and ends up getting slated.

I am sorry but we all started somewhere and we have all made the odd mistake. I have been talking to the op via pm and helping him out a bit please though try and be a little more thoughtful to newbies.

Liz


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

public hangings are what this site is best known for *rolls eyes*

if you decide to keep both after having split them you find that they are still rather aggressive put an item of clothing in that you've worn... even if its a pj top... if they get used to the scent being in their viv and not hurting them they may not be as aggressive... i found dave (my bd) used to hiss and jump upwards to bite me but put a little strappy top in his viv and now he's not so bad  granted some days he's grumpy but he's much more handlable now  xxx


----------



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Why can't people try and be a little more gentle. It is obvious to me that this person has read up and thought about the situation.. Comes on here to ask for help and ends up getting slated.
> 
> I am sorry but we all started somewhere and we have all made the odd mistake. I have been talking to the op via pm and helping him out a bit please though try and be a little more thoughtful to newbies
> 
> Liz


completely agree with ya there. at least the op has realised that something is wrong and came to ask for help, unlike many who dont. 

When you've done your research on your rep, and you go in to a pet shop and they say to you "well you can do it like this, i have been doing for years and never had any problems" you take their word as gospel. its part of being a trusting person. if only so many people wernt so quick to get on their high horses, more people would want to ask for advice.


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Why can't people try and be a little more gentle. It is obvious to me that this person has read up and thought about the situation.. Comes on here to ask for help and ends up getting slated.
> 
> I am sorry but we all started somewhere and we have all made the odd mistake. I have been talking to the op via pm and helping him out a bit please though try and be a little more thoughtful to newbies.
> 
> Liz


 
I agree there's far too many of people jumping on others mistakes.

To the OP, Liz n Mark i can vouch for as I've seen their set ups and bought from them, they know their stuff 

Well done you 2 for helping the OP and reminding others to be more understanding. :2thumb:


----------



## ajay2502 (Jan 29, 2009)

wow, i can not believe how harsh some people on here have been... this puts people of from asking for help, im getting my first beardie next week and have been using this site amongst others to do some research, and have found it great but now if i have a problem im defo going to think twice about asking for help... realy offputting not helpful, and defo not needed!:bash:


----------



## ianryan (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry to go a bit off topic but have just read the thread and has a very similar look and sound to:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/256464-what-should-i-buy.html

Am a relative newbie but do more reading than posting. Have found the most to be helpful, but must put people off asking for advice when they could get shot down in flames. A lack of knowledge is not stupidity. :censor:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Agree with everyone (sits on the fence).
Its a shame that the research he has done has turned out to be bad advice.
The set up isnt a bad one maybe except for no basking light.
Night time temps can and really should be quite low ---normal room temp in a centrally heated house ----70f or even lower 60f upwards.

there are some people (experts) that allow the temps to drop below 60 at night and the dragon thrives. In the australian desert i am sure the temps get pretty low.

If we are all really honest we have all been given bad advice at some time and there should be some give and take on here. i respect the experts we have on here for their knowledge of the species and hope i help with mine sometimes.

As a "pet shop owner" I will diversify my stock when i can and will always come to a place like this for advice if i find contradicting information on care sheets and books on the subject. In fact I will come here anyway cos i think you are all great.
(I wish someone would put a strappy top in my viv)

So lets be gentle out there eh ??


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> public hangings are what this site is best known for *rolls eyes*
> 
> if you decide to keep both after having split them you find that they are still rather aggressive put an item of clothing in that you've worn... even if its a pj top... if they get used to the scent being in their viv and not hurting them they may not be as aggressive... i found dave (my bd) used to hiss and jump upwards to bite me but put a little strappy top in his viv and now he's not so bad  granted some days he's grumpy but he's much more handlable now  xxx


i guess your meaning me here........totally nasty, gives bad advice....slags people off.....etc etc


----------



## dinkyking (Dec 1, 2008)

same happend the other day got pm of newbie sayin not goin to use rfuk for advice as she got torn to shreads just for askin a simple question


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i guess your meaning me here........totally nasty, gives bad advice....slags people off.....etc etc


why would i be relating this to you? i never mentioned anything about anyone giving bad advice

"public hangings are what this site is best known for *rolls eyes*"

did you mean to quote me? x


----------

